# KILLER PACU



## dn5pittman (Nov 29, 2006)

Okay so i have had this fish for over a year now. Love it to death. But so far he has eaten countless fish. The lady at petsmart looked at me like I was crazy because there supposed to be herbivores. But so far he has eaten 2 tainted glass fish, a scissortail goldfish, a blue catfish, two betas (on seperate occasions i dont fight them so dont get concerned) and a whole school of 4 four small fish. So, all thats left in my tank is him, 1 glass fish, and my algae eater. Anybody else ever experience or hear about or killer pacu? is it really a pacu that i have? ill post pics up later. He does have teeth and does draw blood when you stick your finger in the tank lol


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

dn5pittman said:


> Okay so i have had this fish for over a year now. Love it to death. But so far he has eaten countless fish. The lady at petsmart looked at me like I was crazy because there supposed to be herbivores. But so far he has eaten 2 tainted glass fish, a scissortail goldfish, a blue catfish, two betas (on seperate occasions i dont fight them so dont get concerned) and a whole school of 4 four small fish. So, all thats left in my tank is him, 1 glass fish, and my algae eater. Anybody else ever experience or hear about or killer pacu? is it really a pacu that i have? ill post pics up later. He does have teeth and does draw blood when you stick your finger in the tank lol


Yeah man-My big ass pacu will eat ne thing that can fit into his mouth-He has eaten countless amounts of fish over the past year and a half!!!!!


----------



## dn5pittman (Nov 29, 2006)

we feed him everything, he really likes pieces of wendys hamburgers and random bugs and we find in the dormroom, i had no idea he was gonna get as big as he is


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Why in the world would you feed him something as retarted as fast food hamburgers man-Thats pretty lame







you can also expect him to get much bigger-Mine is sittin in at over 20 inches at the moment


----------



## dn5pittman (Nov 29, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Why in the world would you feed him something as retarted as fast food hamburgers man-Thats pretty lame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


were a bunch of college kids what do you expect, its like a delicacy for the fish anyway!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

dn5pittman said:


> Why in the world would you feed him something as retarted as fast food hamburgers man-Thats pretty lame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


were a bunch of *college kids* what do you expect, its like a delicacy for the fish anyway!
[/quote]

so studying makes you retarded?


----------



## daytonakid (Jul 24, 2006)

yah you cant use the college kid excuse for being a dumb ass, I use it when i dont want to tip the pizza guy(im a poor college kid), or Im not an alchoholic im a college kid. But as far as commen sense goes , college shouldnt affect that


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

You really shoudnt be feeding your pacu fastfood. I mean its not good for people so why would it be good for a fish. Sounds like you are not going to be able to add anything to your tank unless its about the same size or bigger than your pacu. Good luck


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Just want to know. How big is it exactly?


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

At least give it something healthy like subway......


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

dn5pittman said:


> Why in the world would you feed him something as retarted as fast food hamburgers man-Thats pretty lame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


were a bunch of college kids what do you expect, its like a delicacy for the fish anyway!
[/quote]

dude dont play your dumbass-ness on being a college kid, im a sophmore and that is just stupidity on your part. If fastfood makes humans FAT and UNHEALTHY why do you think it would do any different to a fish?


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok. I will be the first to say it. Feeding your fish cooked food meant for humans is just downright STUPID. College kid or not. Just plain and simple STUPID. Goddamnn it.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Introduce mr killer pacu to mr piranha :laugh:


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

the_skdster said:


> Just want to know. How big is it exactly?


Will someone please answer my question?


----------



## shaas3 (Sep 10, 2006)

No one is going answer how big the fish is because the guy probably left the site after being called retarted. If he was doing something wrong (which he was), just say "hey fast is good for your fish so feed it something else"


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

If is a very common notion for Pacus to be labeled as herbivores; however, to be correct they are omnivores. I used to have two Pacus that would eat any feeder that I put in the tank. Yes, all Pacus have teeth. They are large blunt teeth set in the back of their throats. If the fish is big enough, he will draw blood. Hell, I used to have a 12" Oscar that would draw blood if he bit your finger.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

shaas3 said:


> No one is going answer how big the fish is because the guy probably left the site after being called retarted. If he was doing something wrong (which he was), just say "hey fast is good for your fish so feed it something else"


Aw well.
If only pacu's didn't grow to be so large I'd probably get a couple.


----------



## pitbull931 (Dec 2, 2006)

i have been lucky, my pacu is about 10 inches long an i have a glo-fish in the tank with him. he doesn't bother him at all. i do make sure the pacu doesnt go hungry though. i have been told by a bunch of people that the pacus will eat whatever they fit in there mouth.


----------

